

Lincoln Penny on the Curiosity Rover - Mz
http://clarkplanetarium.org/rare-coin-found-on-mars/

======
bhauer
Ah, but it's not a 1909-S V.D.B., which would have been the real big money
option.

~~~
teawithcarl
Exactly, yes. :)

------
te_platt
Is that penny the first human image on Mars? If not does anyone here know what
is?

~~~
evan_
The Face On Mars, of course:

[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cydonia_(region_of_Mars)#.22F...](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cydonia_\(region_of_Mars\)#.22Face_on_Mars.22)

------
xvedejas
A potentially interesting easter egg: you might notice that in the picture of
the calibration target, there is a small blur in the 0 of the "1.0". Inside
this 0 are the greek letters "γδβγ".

------
jhaglund
Considering that a penny in 1909 had the buying power of about $0.25 today, I
wish they would have attached a quarter. (death to pennies!)

------
smegel
Am I the only one who thought "who's this Lincoln Penny?" (not an American
here)

------
giarc
_in fifty or so years when humans go to Mars_

Is this our current expected timeline?

~~~
fluffyllemon
Mars One intends to land its first crew on Mars in 2025. [http://www.mars-
one.com/mission/roadmap](http://www.mars-one.com/mission/roadmap)

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
In the realm of the feasible, SpaceX plans to land people on Mars in about 25
years.

------
gus_massa
Repost:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8031732](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8031732)
(13 points, by Mz, 7 hours ago, 7 comments)

~~~
Mz
Yes, it was flagged to death because I submitted it per the HN guidelines with
the original title. The title is very clickbaity and it was all anyone could
talk about. I deleted it after it died. I emailed the moderator and asked if I
could resubmit with a different title so it wouldn't go down in flames. It was
resubmitted with his permission. My hope is that, the second time around,
discussion can focus on the excellent writing and interesting subject matter
instead of the unfortunate title (or other drama).

~~~
artmageddon
Usually I feel the same way about resubmissions, but in this case I'm glad you
did. I work as a developer in color science and it was really cool seeing this
sort of stuff being used in huge projects - I sent this off to some coworkers
and I'm sure we'll be discussing this in the morning :)

~~~
Mz
I looked for a different article on the same subject (and even submitted one,
which did not do well). I could not find anything else as well-written and
engaging. That's when I decided to write the moderator and see if it could be
...salvaged? Not sure what the word should be. But I felt the quality of the
article was worth trying to give it another shot.

Glad you liked it.

------
IgorPartola
"Best I can do is $7!"

------
hamitron
why not a banana?

